# Shimano Lesath Spinning & Twin Power FB - Sonderpreise



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de

*Hallo Angelfreunde!*

Angebote wo man nicht "nein" sagen kann!!!

Von Shimano, unschlagbar!!!

*Twin Power 1000-6000er FB & Shimano Lesath Spinning*

*Shimano Twin Power 1000 FB* - *169,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand
*Shimano Twin Power 2500 FB* - *179,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand
*Shimano Twin Power 4000 FB* - *199,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand
*Shimano Twin Power 5000 FB* - *224,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand
*Shimano Twin Power 6000 FB* - *244,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand

*Shimano Lesath Spinning SLE270MH* - *319,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand

*Shimano Lesath Spinning SLE300H* - *349,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand

Schlagen Sie zu, nur noch wenige Artikel auf Lager!!!





Viele Grüße vom Angelcenter-Kassel


----------

